# 97E's at RGT?



## moobob (Aug 31, 2007)

Anyone have any info on Ranger 97E slots? I know this is a new thing.

I'm DEROSing out of Korea Nov 08 and just gathering info on assignments... I'm calling the Ranger recruiting in a few hours.  I will be an E6, not tabbed, but that could change with some luck.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Aug 31, 2007)

Must be very new. Back in the Civil War era, when I served, only 97Bs were eligible for one of those slots.


----------



## RetPara (Sep 6, 2007)

Must be part of the RSB standing up.:cool::cool:


----------

